# Anyone feed 4 health?



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I have had my dogs on 4 health for about a year, really love this food, price is great and dogs have done awesome on it. Only the mal pup is still thin, just too hyper to gain yet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I switched my 5 dogs to 4Health a little over 6 months ago. Aside of one of the little ones having some allergy issues, possibly seasonal, they have all done great. I too have a big pup who is over 60 pounds and just turned 9 months old who is still thin looking. But he is an extremely high energy guy even when trying to sit still. His metabolism must be different than the rest. He looks good and fit though. I think we are so used to seeing so many overweight dogs now days, that when they are physically proper we think they are undernourished.


----------



## Duke G (Dec 13, 2011)

I've had our Lab on 4Health now for more than a year and a half. He's doing very well on it. His coat is shiny, his poop is as it should be, no gas and he's in general all-around good health. When we got him as a pup, he'd been fed a cheap puppy food (probably worse than Old Roy). I fed him what the breeder had given us, but decided I didn't like what I saw on the bag. Since I was already in Tractor Supply, I checked out the different brands (from cheap to expensive) and decided that for the money, 4Health was the best. Duke has been on the Lamb and Rice and I'm thinking of switching to the Chicken and Rice and see how that goes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

4Health is one of the brands in my rotation. No complaints.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Recently read about a dog eating 4health that just died; possibly aflatoxin poisoning. Nothing has been confirmed or released yet. There's been a few recalls this past week... kind of worries me in general, since it happened with Diamond before with the aflatoxin thing. Just as an FYI.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Isn't aflatoxin in corn or soy (4Health doesn't have either)? Hmm, now I have to go look that up.

ETA: huh, guess it can be in just about any grain, seed, nut, spice, etc. And the milk of animals that eat it. Scary, sounds like it's everywhere.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have read the ingredients & I have to say I am pretty impressed for a "store" brand .... Beats the heck outa petsmart's "authority" brand funny, petsmart calls itself a pet speciality store one would think that hey would have a better food then TSC *shrug* have you tried canned food, 4health makes a canned version of their food & it's pretty good.

You slaps don't have to me matchy matchy with dry/canned food, if there is a food that is another brand that suits your dog better then use it. Also google "satin balls" there is lotsa great ideas on putting meat on a dogs bones.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

We switched ours over about 6 Mos ago.
Our Hannah has FINALLY stopped her shedding. Not sure what it is she is allergic to, but it's not in the 4 health Chicken, but is in half a dozen other high rated feeds.
No issues with loose stools, or Mutt farts after the first couple of days.

Our new Mal Puppy was switched from Blue Buffalo at his foster, to 4 Health puppy with us, and is gaining weight despite constant activity and dedicated exercise, and no issues.
I'm more than pleased with the 4health, and frankly more impressed with it than Blue buffalo.

Anybody got a link to the newish recalls Jacksons Mom mentioned?


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/

Dog foods listed under the Food tab.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

RoughCollie said:


> http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/
> 
> Dog foods listed under the Food tab.


 Not seeing it there. . .only Iams and "Dog Power" (probably a dollar store brand). Does that mean there's not a recall on 4Health?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

4Health has not been recalled. So far it looks like just the 2 and neither have any connection with Diamond. My mom's dog eats 4Health and does great on it. Her coat is cottony soft. It is an excellent food for people who have to feed on something of a budget. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought 4Health wasn't a Diamond brand?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I know dog food advisor has not left a recall warning in my e-mail except for Advanced Animal Nutrition on Dec. 9 ... and Arrow Brand Dog Food ... on Dec 12. You can visit the 4Health website at ... www.4healthpetfood.com 


I was under the impression that it is distributed by TSC ... www.TractorSupply.com It is made in the USA. One of the reasons I trusted to buying this was not only the good ingredients but the rice and other grains were not supposed to be imported at all.


Aflatoxin is a certain species of mold found in cereal grains.

I also feed 4Health ... keeping an eye on all recalls.

I just called the telephone number to the company and they assured me there is no recall on 4Health. 9:55 am - Dec. 16, 2011


Signing up with the dog food advisor is free and they will e-mail all recalls to you.  www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

It hasn't been recalled yet - like I said, nothing certain. But read about a dog from a FB friend, who also belongs to a dog community, who believes her dog to have died due to the food. Nothing is certain for sure. But what makes me super nervous is that typically a lot of dogs have to die first in order for it be recalled or spread info about, which has happened in the past.

I have no experience or personal info regarding 4health specifically, just thought it was worth mentioning. 

The author of the BeyondTheDog lists says the following, "with the one notable exception to AVOID Taste of the Wild and to AVOID Innova, Evo, Karma Organics and California Naturals - Proctor and Gamble has an ongoing recall of Iams right now due to aflatoxin in the puppy food and P&G bought out the entire Natura line including those 4 brands and I do not feel safe recommending those foods at this time."

It's just got me not feeling so trusting of quite a few pet food companies.

Is 4health a Diamond food, or no?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

meggels said:


> Yeah, it is.


Is it made BY Diamond, or in a Diamond plant, or what? Because there's nothing on the bag indicating that they have anything to do with Diamond.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Is it made BY Diamond, or in a Diamond plant, or what? Because there's nothing on the bag indicating that they have anything to do with Diamond.


I know alot of their foods don't say anything on the bag.

TOTW IS a Diamond food. But it doesn't say Diamond anywhere on the bag.

Natural Balance is manufactured at a Diamond plant, but imports it's own ingredients and does it's own quality control, etc.

I am not sure about 4health.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

As I understand it, there are very few pet food manufacturing plants in the country, so they pretty much all share (except Purina, and, I think, Iams). Which doesn't matter as long as they source their own ingredients. So where a food is processed doesn't matter to me at all.

I picked 4Health to be in my rotation because I thought there should be at least one non-Diamond brand in the lineup. If it's Diamond too, I'm going to have to think of another one, dang it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, from what I've seen, very few pet companies actually manufacture their own food and if I can, I prefer to support them. Fromm, Lotus, Precise. I'm pretty Champion manufactures their own food, as well as Canine Caviar. 

Canidae, Kirkland, Solid Gold, Nature's Domain, TOTW, Chicken Soup are all made at Diamond, but I think only Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, TOTW, Chicken Soup, and Nature's Domain are actual Diamond foods. If that makes sense.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good grief ... I am feeding 4Health and TOTW. What does everyone think would be the best choice to switch over to? I have been trying to keep my dogs healthy ... was not aware Diamond was involved! What about the new Purina One? I had originally feds all my dogs over the years nothing BUT Purina brand dog foods.....without an incident of illnesses.

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a decision you have to make. . .I don't have a problem with using Diamond foods. Many dogs have done fine on Diamond for many years, and I don't believe they've had any more issues or recalls than most other brands. I did want one non-Diamond food in the lineup, though, just for variety. Maybe Canidae. . .


----------



## buppy (Aug 10, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Good grief ... I am feeding 4Health and TOTW. What does everyone think would be the best choice to switch over to? I have been trying to keep my dogs healthy ... was not aware Diamond was involved! What about the new Purina One? I had originally feds all my dogs over the years nothing BUT Purina brand dog foods.....without an incident of illnesses.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


 I understand exactly what you mean! i felt as if i finally found an affordable healthy food (totw), i guess i'm back to the drawing board as well.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not saying NOT to feed it. I fed TOTW at one point and did not have a problem with it. I also had really good luck on Natural Balance, which is manufactured at Diamond. I think it's just worth putting out there and what each is comfortable with.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

At this point neither TOTW or 4Health is on any recall list. I don't think you all need to be in panic mode because 1 person heard that someone on FB had a dog who ate TOTW and died. Dogs do die all the time from any number of non Diamond food related issues. My mom's dog eats 4Health that I buy for her and I see no reason to change at this point. If anyone has any substantial evidence that these foods are tainted I would love to see it but for now this vague FB related incident just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Just a decision you have to make. . .I don't have a problem with using Diamond foods. Many dogs have done fine on Diamond for many years, and I don't believe they've had any more issues or recalls than most other brands. I did want one non-Diamond food in the lineup, though, just for variety. Maybe Canidae. . .



Canidae is manufactured by Diamond.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> At this point neither TOTW or 4Health is on any recall list. I don't think you all need to be in panic mode because 1 person heard that someone on FB had a dog who ate TOTW and died. Dogs do die all the time from any number of non Diamond food related issues. My mom's dog eats 4Health that I buy for her and I see no reason to change at this point. If anyone has any substantial evidence that these foods are tainted I would love to see it but for now this vague FB related incident just doesn't cut it for me.


I totally agree that there isn't a need to go into panic mode.

At the same time, the last recalls took a LONG time to slowly spill out. Per another user on a forum: here is a detailed page on the contamination, slowness of companies to respond, and estimated number of deaths (180,000). The deaths were estimated by gathering information on how many kidney-related deaths in normal years, and how many during the melamine contamination. And these people are saying that's a low estimate.

We as consumers should have put these crooks and murderers out of business. Yet... they are still booming. And we STILL think they wouldn't kill our pets.



> Perhaps the most patently absurd lie being told by Menu Foods is the claim they were unaware they were distributing pet food containing deadly toxins for over 4 months before they noticed it. The claim is they accidentally discovered the problem as a result of "regular" food testing trials at the end of February. The initial claim was such tests are conducted at least quarterly. Menu Foods has also admitted the manufacture of contaminated food dates back to at least November. That being the case, Menu Foods was well aware the food contained poisons deadly to pets no later than December as a result of the previous quarter's taste tests.
> 
> You might ask why Menu Foods would delay the recall for months, knowing pets were dying slow and terrible deaths with every hour the recall was delayed. $350 million in annual revenue is why. With a third of a billion dollar market share at stake, criminals do not admit to criminal acts. The cover up required that they allow enough time to pass to let every last can of poisoned food be consumed by pets, or discarded by the pet's owner after the death of the pet, in order to destroy the evidence.
> 
> ...


http://www.petfoodrecallfacts.com/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

meggels said:


> Canidae is manufactured by Diamond.


Canidae is manufactured in a Diamond plant. It's not the same thing .


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I totally agree that there isn't a need to go into panic mode.
> 
> At the same time, the last recalls took a LONG time to slowly spill out. Per another user on a forum: here is a detailed page on the contamination, slowness of companies to respond, and estimated number of deaths (180,000). The deaths were estimated by gathering information on how many kidney-related deaths in normal years, and how many during the melamine contamination. And these people are saying that's a low estimate.
> 
> ...


That is pretty much my opinion as well.

Grains are tested for aflatoxin and other contaminants and either accepted or rejected before bieng processed.
There is no excuse. Grains that were rejected due to a known contamination content, were knowingly purchased and used, period.

The high grain prices we have now, will likely tempt some to push limits again, as they have gotten away with it previously.

The Melamine issue is altogether upsetting. The Chineese do not value life period. Anybody that would feed thier kids or pets foods from china need thier heads examined.
Industry that buys food products for inclusion in domestic foodstuffs should be forced to disclose the fact.

The ingredients list on the 4-health is one of the reasons we switched to it.
Budget is another. Any higher, and we go to feeding raw.


----------



## buppy (Aug 10, 2011)

hmmm, so its not a panic situation, its just you'd be better off being on the safe side and not using diamond associated foods correct? I'm feeding totw right now, and are any of premium foods not manufactured by diamond, that are about the same price?


----------

